# F250 PS 4X4 Overheating



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Recently noticed temp gauge showing hotter than normal so I changed my fan clutch thinking I had similiar problem as few years ago. While pulling a lightly loaded trailor to the lease weekend, it came really close to overheating. Replaced thermostat at the lease and experienced same thing on the way home. I'm thinking radiator now. Any thoughts?

Ted


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

What year - which motor - 7.3, 6.0, 6.4?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my bro is an ASE ford mechanic. many times if he has seen that sort of problem he might be able to diagnose over the phone. i have f 150 and he usually can tell me problem if i tell him symptom. he is pretty good mechanic. i use him for all my major repairs and maintenance because he is alot cheaper than shops. let me know if you want his contact info.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

It is prolly a 6.0L and if so, I may know what it is. There is a cheap patch where you will not have a heater or a bust out the wallet to the tune of a couple grand and get it fixed!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you going through coolant or puking at all?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> It is prolly a 6.0L and if so, I may know what it is. There is a cheap patch where you will not have a heater or a bust out the wallet to the tune of a couple grand and get it fixed!


Talk to me goose.  I have an 06 that is using water. It has 10K left on the warranty but I would like to know what is going on. I had warranty done on the egr and oil cooler 25k miles ago.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> Talk to me goose.  I have an 06 that is using water. It has 10K left on the warranty but I would like to know what is going on. I had warranty done on the egr and oil cooler 25k miles ago.


Any white smoke from your exhaust? Are you puking coolant on the underside of your hood at all, or is it just disappearing? More than likely egr cooler cracked again, or your headbolts stretched, both are very common problems on the 6.0's. If it does happen to be headgaskets try and find a dealer that will instal studs for you under warranty (you buy them and give them to the tech) and then never worry about it any more.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Talk to me goose.  I have an 06 that is using water. It has 10K left on the warranty but I would like to know what is going on. I had warranty done on the egr and oil cooler 25k miles ago.


Could be EGR cooler but prob head gaskets - have them put ARP studs in. I blew em with studs too and finally got rid of it. 6.0 makes lots of power but is hard on head gaskets!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

No smoke, and no puking fluid. But I am losing water and refilling my resevoir about every 150 miles or so.


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

been thru this twice with my 6.0 first time egr cooler lots of white smoke when engine was cold then nothing . second time no smoke but using water and overheating when pulling a trailor head gaskets . either way one of those is your problem i would bet head gaskets since u already had cooler done before


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> Could be EGR cooler but prob head gaskets - have them put ARP studs in. I blew em with studs too and finally got rid of it. 6.0 makes lots of power but is hard on head gaskets!


If you stretched them with studs the shop that put them in didn't know what they were doing more than likely, they either didn't torque them down right, or didn't flatten your heads since they warp slightly when your headbolts stretch. Best thing to do with a 6.0 is stud it and do a full egr delete, then they are actually a pretty good motor.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

2002 with 7.3. Just before this problem started I switched from rotella 15/40 to royal purple. Surely that wouldn't do it. I might also add 180k miles.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Is the coolant level getting low then overheating...or is it overheating with the proper level of coolant? Is it blowing any white smoke out the exhaust? What is the power of the truck feel like...has it seemed to lost some of its power? Do you use the additive for the coolant every 15,000 miles as per manufactures recomendations?


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Coolant level doesn't change and not leaking. Not blowing white smoke and power seems normal. I drive to and from work(64 mile R-trip) with no problems. Haven't used additive. It seems to happen after running for a longer period of time. I drove to Bandera a few weeks back with a few things in the back of the truck and the problem started and then to the lease this past weekend with loaded 16' trailor and problem showed again. I really noticed this weekend when climbing hills or running over 70 mph.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

*Vey basic*

This suggestion is very basic but a definate possibility that I have have come across on more than one 7.3 used in off road conditions. Have you checked your radiator for debris that is preventing good airflow. I have seen these trucks accumulate leaves, dirt, grass, etc. between the radiator and aftercooler. Worth taking a peak.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

Finally solved problem. Found small crack in coolant resevoir. System was not able to build pressure therefore causing high temps.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

10RBetter said:


> Finally solved problem. Found small crack in coolant resevoir. System was not able to build pressure therefore causing high temps.


Hey, it could of been worse...thank you for posting back relative to the problem!


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

mine just started blowing white smoke, is the fix covered under the warranty?


----------



## rstrick1978 (Jul 28, 2008)

if you have a 7.3 and it is overheating, check you coolant additives. on the 7.3 you have to add an additive that keep your water pump from cavitating. you have changed you coolant or had it changed without the additive this could be your prob.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

6,0 AND IT WAS COVERD


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I just got mine back with a new egr cooler, oil cooler, and reconed turbo. 100.00 deductable.


----------

